

Building An Alternative DVR - aflott
http://npjh.com/building-an-alternative-dvr.html

======
seanwoods
Cool project, looks like it's more geared towards remote sync and could be
used for more than a DVR.

Just curious, why doesn't inotify work? (Because the directory is SSHFS-
mounted, right?) Been experimenting with inotify lately which is why I ask.

~~~
aflott
Yes. I was surprised I couldn't find any network file systems that could
notify the client of changes.

------
_rs
I just run Plex Media Server and set it up to rescan whenever it detects
changes to the folder. Then I can use any of their clients to stream the
content on my network.

Mine is on the Mac but they do have a beta client for linux.

------
aflott
Nothing revolutionary, it was fun learning Go and scratching an itch.

